# solar lights



## silverfox (Jul 27, 2012)

Purchase inexpensive exterior solar lights from a place like Lowe's or Home Depot. Keep them recharged, like keep them outside in enough light.
When your home power goes out, bring in the solar lights, put each one in a drinking glass, then set them around inside the house for light - really works well!!


----------



## cxmelt01 (Jul 9, 2012)

This is a great idea!


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

you can also remove the rechargeable batteries inside and replace them with your dead rechargeable batteries, put them in the sun and after a day or so, your batteries will now be charged for whatever you need.....then replace the other batteries back into the solar light!!!


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> you can also remove the rechargeable batteries inside and replace them with your dead rechargeable batteries, put them in the sun and after a day or so, your batteries will now be charged for whatever you need.....then replace the other batteries back into the solar light!!!


Done this too many times to count


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw somewhere to get a dish rack the kind the separate dishes inside of your cupboard. Turn it upside down and it will hold the solar lights so just carry this in and out. Makes it simpler than carrying all the lights separately.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hmmm, some things here to ponder.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> you can also remove the rechargeable batteries inside and replace them with your dead rechargeable batteries, put them in the sun and after a day or so, your batteries will now be charged for whatever you need.....then replace the other batteries back into the solar light!!!


I knew I loved this site... and now I know why.... sometimes you guys come up with what should be the obvious but was something I had NEVER considered. Hmmm... now to figure out a plan to use this knowledge. hehehe


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

and I dont know if you are aware...batteries are not affected by EMP pulse either...no circuit to fry...just metal and chemicals.....so stock up on rechargeable batteries and solar lights!!!


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Like has been said by others here.It's Soo simple n logical but something I never thought about. Thanks so mucyh for ur post, going to home depot tmrrw.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

silverfox said:


> Purchase inexpensive exterior solar lights from a place like Lowe's or Home Depot. Keep them recharged, like keep them outside in enough light.
> When your home power goes out, bring in the solar lights, put each one in a drinking glass, then set them around inside the house for light - really works well!!


Great idea. Fortunate for me (us) we're off grid here with wind and solar system in place. At any rate. Thanks for sharing. I'm sure those who are grid connected will benefit from this informative post.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thats a great idea and one I have employed often.

Another great idea is Walmart is selling a battery powered string of 25 LED Christmas lights that run off 2 AA batteries. They cost something like 4 bucks and last a very long time and are a great form of emergency lighting. hey do very well for lighting thing up well enough to function. They just aint the best lighting for jobs where you need some detail or to read by. But they will get you through the house on a power outage and they will work well at a bug out location for night time interior lighting. I use rechargable batteries so it works well for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The ones that use AA batteries are also a great way to keep batteries up for use in your weapons sights and night vision. 
Much of the military equipment switched over to AA.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have been touting garden lights for a long time. The first thing to do is to replace the 2 AA batteries in them with AA rechargeable batteries with a much higher rating. You can purchase batteries with 10x the storage capacity as they use as cheep batteries as possible. The one I bought for 3 dollars at Walmart you could just twist the top off and use them like candles 2 would light up a room enough to get around with no problem. Basically each one equals a candle that can burn for years but can't catch anything on fire plus being a mini charger. Plus you can use them for decoration until needed. 
If you have a young child teach them to twist the tops off a couple each night and bring them in to use as their night light an replace them in the morning.


----------

